# To Die For Blueberry Muffins



## Raine (Apr 13, 2005)

To Die For Blueberry Muffins
   (8 servings). 






1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
3/4 cup white sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/3 cup vegetable oil
1 egg
 1/3 cup milk
1 cup fresh blueberries
1/2 cup white sugar
1/3 cup all-purpose flour
1/4 cup butter, cubed
1 1/2 teaspoons ground cinnamon


Directions
1 Preheat oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C). Grease 
   muffin cups or line with muffin liners.
2 Combine 1 1/2 cups flour, 3/4 cup sugar, salt and 
   baking powder. Place vegetable oil into a 1 cup measuring cup; add the egg and enough milk to fill the cup. Mix this with flour mixture. Fold in blueberries. Fill muffin cups right to the top, and sprinkle with crumb topping mixture.
3 To Make Crumb Topping: Mix together 1/2 cup sugar, 1/3 
   cup flour, 1/4 cup butter, and 1 1/2 teaspoons cinnamon. 
   Mix with fork, and sprinkle over muffins before baking.
4 Bake for 20 to 25 minutes in the preheated oven, or 
   until done.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 13, 2005)

Paul planted some blueberries this year!  Hopefully the deer will leave some on the bush.


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 16, 2005)

These muffins look yummy.  I am going to make these this weekend, but I will have to use frozen blueberries.


----------



## hirokei (Nov 24, 2005)

has anyone tried making these? i saw the reviews on allrecipe, and a lot of people said.. their crumbs mixture didn't quite turn out like crumbs but more like a liquidly mixture. or the crumbs melted or didn't end up being crunchy. is there a way to make sure the topping end up being nice and crunchy?


----------



## hirokei (Dec 3, 2005)

oh also. do u think it would be okay to use applesauce instead of the oil?! some ppl said they did it (on allrecipes.com) but.. im not sure it'll really work. thanks!


----------



## cara (Dec 4, 2005)

try it....?


----------

